# Edmonton Sherwood park.. Looking for jammers



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a retired friend that lives in Sherwood Park, that loves to jam..and has an awesome jam room..Everything is there, even a drum kit..He plays guitar and loves to play 60s music...and is looking for to Jam and have fun....no pressure, easy going ...send me an email if you interest...and i can get you connected...


----------

